# What's a Good Side for Golabki/Golumpki (stuffed cabbage)?



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

Since he's been cooking me some kick butt Italian food lately, I'm going to wow my boyfriend with some home-cooked Polish food in the coming weeks.

First on the list (due to my favorite Pierogi being too time and labor intensive for my life right now) is Golabki/Golumpki. For those of you who are not Polish or just don't know them by this name, these are cabbage leaves stuffed with seasoned meat and rice.

Any ideas for a good (polish) side dish? Like I said Pierogi are out, since they take forever and a day.

Thanks!


----------



## abi&ben'smom (Oct 28, 2007)

At this really great Polish restaurant that we used to go to, they would serve them with mashed potatoes (with the same tomato sauce from the cabbage rolls on top!); they were soooo good!!







:


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

I am Hungarian and we make some really awesome cabbage rolls too... I am thinking of some homemade bread, to help sop up all the yummy juice at the bottom of the bowl! OOOOO this makes me hungry for cabbbage rolls now...


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Usually I'll do a cucumber/onion salad with a heavy dish like golubtsi (the Russian version of stuffed cabbage).

Fried potatoes, roasted potatoes, baked buckwheat kasha also all go well.


----------



## goodygumdrops (Jan 25, 2007)

I love getting cabbage rolls from this local Russian restaurant. They always serve them with sour cream and two kinds of salads, potato and some kind of ukrainian kidney bean salad. I LOVE this restaurant.....yummy


----------



## mbm (Jun 14, 2006)

Wow, haven't had those in a while! When I was growing up we used to have them with mashed potatoes or dumplings. Or you could try kasha?


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

OHHHH yes yes yes, the cucumber onion salad would ROCK with those!! Mmmmmmm


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

The cucumber/onion salad sounds great, but I'm not sure my bf would be into it.

I think I might go with roasted potatoes or maybe potatoes fried in salt pork with onions.

...maybe I'll make the cucumber/onion salad on the side as well...do you have a recipe cristeen or timneh?


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I just slice the onions thinly, and the cucumbers thickly, toss them together with some vinegar and oil, some fresh dill, let them sit at least an hour.


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

OK, this is not particularly Polish or TF but my Polish mama and I always eat cottage cheese and green olives with what we affectionately call "monkeys." It's sooooooo delicious! But I may open my mind to other options after reading this thread.


----------

